
The Evolution of Startle Displays in the Praying Mantis - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/03/science/praying-mantis-startle.html
======
bookofjoe
>The evolution of startle displays: a case study in praying mantises

[https://royalsocietypublishing.org/doi/10.1098/rspb.2020.101...](https://royalsocietypublishing.org/doi/10.1098/rspb.2020.1016)

